# Applecreek



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Here are pics of some Bows i caught on some creek in some county in some state in some country.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

NICE! That first little guy still had smolt markings on him.
I'll bite. Where's XXXXXXcreek?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Shame on my lazy A**, I googled it... .


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice fish. Wonderful little creek, isn't it?


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Been gone for a few years and glad to hear they are still stocking that little creek. Nice fishes.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

How well do they hold over? I have been wondering if they can make it thru the summer conditions.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Great job on the catch and release! However, I would never post pictures and info on such a small creek on such a huge internet forum. The City of Wooster and Clearfork TU have done a great job. I have already had one of my walleye buddies call asking why I never take him there, he said those look like great fillets. You never know how many meat mongers are lurking out there. I know it is public, but a place soo small can be ruined soo quickly with a few ungrats. My two cents. buckeyefly


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Buckeyefly said:


> Great job on the catch and release! However, I would never post pictures and info on such a small creek on such a huge internet forum. The City of Wooster and Clearfork TU have done a great job. I have already had one of my walleye buddies call asking why I never take him there, he said those look like great fillets. You never know how many meat mongers are lurking out there. I know it is public, but a place soo small can be ruined soo quickly with a few ungrats. My two cents. buckeyefly


That is correct, things will get out of hands soon with trashs laying around by the meatheads, But I am sure it wasn't meant to be but I myself have this same kind of problem down here with the "Meatheads" killing and leaving scraping behind in a C&R section of streams. I wiould like to see the city and Clearfork Chapter TU get some kind of C&R only and fly fishing only regulation to protect it since it's only a handful of decent streams that Ohio has.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Look guys, i posted the pics because i was excited. If you guys want to crab about what i post on here, i will go else where. I have been a member for a long time on this site and have listen to those who argue about who posts what and what not to post and to make sure you dont mention this or that. I did it cause i was excited. Fly fishing excites me and obviously it does to others. I took pics of fish - thats it. There was no pictures of the river, i did not state where the river was or what i used. all that i have accomplished was done on my own and with research. If someone wants to know about a river, all they have to do is go to a website or two. Again, i was just proud of what i had caught. Sorry for posting....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

In all the time I have read and been registered here I have to say that the previous posts are the 'gentlest' condemnations I've ever seen of someone that starts a thread, or posts, and identifies a paticular spot or small stream. I would not feel attacked if I was you Steelie, just read some of the older threads on this subject if you think I'm wrong. I do question one comment, however........


Flyfish Dog said:


> I wiould like to see the city and Clearfork Chapter TU get some kind of C&R only and fly fishing only regulation to protect it since it's only a handful of decent streams that Ohio has.


Are you trying to say that only fly fisherman are suitable stewards of our streams? You've got to be kidding, right? If I read this wrong I apoligize, but I believe this is what you are saying. All 'non fly fishermen' are trash leaving fish butchering meatheads and need to be kept out of these areas. Help me out here FFD.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Flyfishdog is probably talking about making the smaller trout streams fly fish only, not all the streams, river, creeks in the state. The small trout swallow the hooks of most bait fisherman and the majority don't survive.

Steeliehunter, thanks for editing. I understand you excitement, catching trout on a fly is a blast, but some places are better left unmentioned.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Not neccessary, but a majority of people who does fly fish are better at stewardship than comparing ones that go in the with bait. This is not including spin fishing. I ususally pick up trash after bait type people especially power bait jars and mono that really have no respects and it takes a lot of work I have never had to pick a full garbage bag from trash that I know very well it was from someone fly fishing. I even had to take 2 hooks off my dog because of the slobs leaving it along the banks this year. Southern Ohio being the worse.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fishing_marshall said:


> Flyfishdog is probably talking about making the smaller trout streams fly fish only, not all the streams, river, creeks in the state. The small trout swallow the hooks of most bait fisherman and the majority don't survive.
> 
> Steeliehunter, thanks for editing. I understand you excitement, catching trout on a fly is a blast, but some places are better left unmentioned.


Yes, exactly! not all waters that wouldn't be fair. But ith Applecreek it can only handle so much since it really fragile.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Not neccessary, but a majority of people who does fly fish are better at stewardship than comparing ones that go in the with bait. This is not including spin fishing. I ususally pick up trash after bait type people especially power bait jars and mono that really have no respects and it takes a lot of work I have never had to pick a full garbage bag from trash that I know very well it was from someone fly fishing.
> 
> Really? How about beer cans, chew cans, cig packs, toilet paper, the crap that toilet paper cleaned, ziplock baggies, (great for keeping your pre-cut leaders in), gill torn dying fish, etc. Is this due to all 'other' fishermen?
> And you clowns wonder why people get fed up your crap and arguements start on these type of threads.
> SteelieHunter posted a few great pictures and a brief story about a great day and you turn it into a symposium on why only fly fishermen should be allowed on these waters. How many years did you fish with a spinning rod before you morphed into a Fly Elite?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Is that the crap you leave laying around for others to pick up after you? Do I look like your mother? Move on if you don't like it!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

There you go FFD. Don't have a reasonable response so you turn into a 12 year old. I don't know how long you have been fishing this fishery or any other but I'd be willing to bet that you started out just like everyone else. First you fished with a bobber and a worm for anything you could catch, and probably kept everything you caught. Then you advanced to spinning gear, as you got a little older and more experienced, and caught several and kept some. Then you grew into Super Fly Guy and the rivers belong to you. Nobody but you, and your and your brothers that sold all their trash spinning gear, are qualified to venture upon our waters and take advantage of these fine fisheries. You, and only you, are capable of responsable and ethical management of the fish that we all pay the state to stock in these streams.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

papaw I dont know what you have against fly fisherman but I am sorry.. the idea of making a stream fly fishing only is selfish, single hook and barbless/no live bait is not as bad, and also effective, as shown in streams all over the country. also if it werent for a chapter of trout unlimited this creek being talked about wouldnt have been stocked with trout. In fact the club I believe paid for the trout, I dont know if the state took over from the club, but the FLY fisherman paid for the fish. In places like ohio it is unfortunate that most fisherman do not know how to handle and properly release fragile fish like trout. As an angler that happens to fly fish 150 out of the 250+ days of the year I fish I understand both sides, and at the trout streams I guide at worms cans and beer cans make up ALL of the trash, and I am there several days a week, I get to see who litters and who lets trout drift dead downstream. its not the fly fisherman, in fact its not many of the spinfisherman, its the people that hear the word trout and think of stocked paylakes where they can go catch 5 fish and go home. single hook barbless keeps these anglers who are not lucky enough to get to fish all the time, so they eat the fish they catch. nothing against them honestly, because as you said I was one of the ones using trout for bait when I was a younger. but I was catching them at paylakes, and this wonderful thing called the internet wasnt here to tell me where the trout streams where, I had to learn about the on my own, and frankly I dont like people who havnt put in the time to truly appreciate the fisheries taking advantage of them.
a bit of the rant but there are two sides, and you only understand one.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I love this thread. I have never heard of the stream mentioned, but you should have left the pics up. I love stream porn more than fish porn and apparently they were great pics, and I missed them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> There you go FFD. Don't have a reasonable response so you turn into a 12 year old. I don't know how long you have been fishing this fishery or any other but I'd be willing to bet that you started out just like everyone else. First you fished with a bobber and a worm for anything you could catch, and probably kept everything you caught. Then you advanced to spinning gear, as you got a little older and more experienced, and caught several and kept some. Then you grew into Super Fly Guy and the rivers belong to you. Nobody but you, and your and your brothers that sold all their trash spinning gear, are qualified to venture upon our waters and take advantage of these fine fisheries. You, and only you, are capable of responsable and ethical management of the fish that we all pay the state to stock in these streams.


The problem is you and You! Don't go on changing the subject. You are the type that are looking for an easy way to go out get catch fish and trash it but dont want to make a stream more enjoyable since you already mentioned all the crap you leave behind! Only that type of person would think of that! 
It is no wonder why Landowners get fed up because of the likes like you and no access to fishing area that open to public. 
You should join a TU chapter if you haven't already have but by the your signature it is pretty obvilious you don't! TU is not for only fly fishermans it's about Conservation! I know your type and I been around your type and will continue to look down on you uintil you can get involved!
Otherwise you are just another piece of mouth breathing degenerated garbage. Either get involved or go find the bait section!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

RiverKing, I have no problem with most flyfisherman I have a problem with the elite and possesive attitudes of a few fly fishermen. I have been flyfishing for 40 years but I also fish rivers with spinning gear, bass fish, crappie fish, ice fish, walleye fish, etc. I also have no problem with state management of river systems that allow due to the rivers size and diversity in habitat. I fish the Ausable in Michigan and there are fly only sections on that river which I enjoy. However there are also well over a hundred miles of river open to all types of fishing. I have done 100+ mile floats on thet fishery and I can tell you that the fly only sections are no better and, certainly no cleaner, than the rest. The only difference in those sections is the piss poor attitude of the occassional Elite Fly Ass you may encounter as you tresspass on HIS designated haven in your canoe. That river, like all, has areas that are loaded with trash from irresponsible people and, like all other rivers, those areas are centered around public access areas and other areas that provide easy access for anyone that doesn't mind tresspassing. Unfortunatly you find that everywhere and that type of irresponsable behavior has nothing to do with what type of stick you have in your hand. Period.
And as you flyfish 150-200 times per year (wish I could) you most certainly have much more respect and understanding for the fish and their enviorment than most. However that has nothing to do with the fly rod in your hand, it is instead atributed to your character. All people carrying fly rods do NOT share your level of character. I applaude the efforts of Trout Unlimited and other organizations that contribute to improvement of fisheries throughout this and other states but that is not what this thread was about. It was about a local, state stocked stream where a guy caught a couple nice fish and then some jumped in to say this place should be off limits to all but fly guys and basically labeled all others irresponsable trash. I don't buy that crap. Unlike some other states nearby, Ohio has a very limited number of quality river fishing miles to enjoy and I, even as a fly fisherman, believe they should be open to all. The unfortunate aspect of irresponsable behavior in the form of left behind trash is a negative human element found in a relative percentage of all groups and is not cured by the introduction of a fly rod. A-holes are a-holes and some a-holes fish with spinning rods and some a-holes fish with fly rods. Thats just a fact.
And FFD, I responded specifically to your comments and addressed my disdain for their content. You, with no logical arguement to defend your negative opinion of all non flyfishermen, and no basis for your claim that all non flyfishermen trash the streams, decided to manufacture a negative depiction of my character and behavior. You have no idea who I am or how I behave on the river or anywhere else. But by 'making up' your perception of my character you show that you have no problem 'making up' things to bolster your hollow positions like 'all non flyfishermen are trash'. Enough said.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I beg to differ on TU ( especially the local). I have been a TU member for well over 20 years. I have gone to a few local meetings and was unimpressed by the Allenberry, Gates lodge, Logan outfitters, type of crowd that frequented their meetings. I give to TU because it is a good cause. I am not impressed by most of their elitist attitudes! I now belong to a chapter in another state in which I am not as active but the attitude fits my personality. When I fish I fish I am not interested in $25 cigars and 25 year old scotch. To each be his own. Just clean up and ask permission be it spin, fly, or cane pole.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

AppleCreek is stocked by Wooster Parks and Recreation if I'm not mistaken... Just thought I would add something to this debate. Nice fish StellieHunter and if you ever need a partner on AppleCreek shoot me a P/M cause I know where there is some honey holes on that creek as well...........Take Care..........Rich


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

no, apple creek is stoked by TU:

http://www.cfrtu.org/default.asp?LOC=HOME


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My Bad..........Rich


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

ah, not your fault. if you don't belong to any of these fancy clubs you really wouldn't know.

Just a discloser, I do belong to trout unlimited. but not any around here, and for many reasons as stated in this thread. I am not a fancy of fancy cigar's, expensive whiskey and having an elitist attitude. But I do belong to the Zane Grey chapter in Arizona.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like this thread has gotten a bit out of hand. I've yet to fish Applecreek, I'm not into trout fishing these days. I much prefer to chase our native sunfish species.
If Applecreeks trout are going to be such an issue for some, then maybe the TU chapter should stop stocking the creek. The trout are after all an invasive species there. It's a smallmouth/panfish stream. 
As for TU, they are an organization that likes to contradict themselves and spread trout to waters where they don't belong. 
While I was a member years ago, I would never even think of joining again.

J.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Stocking Is funded both by TU and WPR


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I must concur with jkurtz. I love trout to death, but these are stockers, its not the same as chasing wild brookies in michigans UP or something.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you can tell its the beginning of steelhead season. I can already smell the hate in the air. haha. I love fly fishing but I don't consider myself elite in any way. I just rather choose to use a fly rod instead of spin gear. I have found that since I started flyfishing I have only killed one chub on accident and thats it! when I used to spin cast back in the day I had a way higher kill rate on smaller fish swallowing hooks. I hate hurting a fish cause I am a C&R guy so to me this helps the fish out and also helps my conscience so I can sleep better at night.. I am not a killer anymore! lol


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I for one think that stocking Applecreek and other streams like it is a wonderful thing. I do not like getting into all the politics and whatnot, i just like to flyfish and these streams alow me to do it without driving 2 +hours to do it! In fact, I would like to see them stock more streams with trout. When i am on the river, i do not think about any BS about who is there, are they fishing with spinning gear or fly, are they taking home fish. I prob should be more aware of it, but honestly, i am there to fish and have enjoyment. I have been flyfishing for 8+ years and love it! I am excited about the oppurtunities that have been offered to us by ODNR and TU. I have been around spinning fisherman and fly. I have yet to run into anyone rude or that i have seen trashing any river. I am sure it happens, but if i see some trash i just pick it up, simple. But for the most part i am concentrating on fish so much i dont notice anything or anyone else. If anyone wants to forget the political BS and just have a fun time catching fish with the same enthusiam as i do, hit me up! Whether you fish with spin or fly its a blast! after all, isnt that what fishing is all about?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TU is not the only Conservation Clubs that is in Ohio! If you look on page 6 in the Fall 2008 issue of Wild Ohio Magazine you will get an idea of some better Conservation Clubs! So if any you care that much about it but want to bash me about being an Elitist which I am not even that! then get get off your hiney and get involved! I belong to a MCTU which is not in Ohio so i can't comment on the clubs in Ohio.


----------

